# Quikrete Medium Sand



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Sounds like it'd be ok - just make sure it is inert and won't change your water quality. Do you think you could get ahold of a sample to do an acid test on?

Also - I noticed you're in Indy.  Are you a member of the CCAC? We're having a meeting on Thursday if you're interested  There are several people in to planted tanks and it is always good to have someone to trade clippings with!


----------



## FreshFish (Nov 9, 2003)

I am not a member of the CCAC, yet, but I am going to go to the meeting Thursday. I will probably end up joining but just want to get feel of it :thumbsup:

Also, thanks for the reply! I am going to go buy a bag then test it. Just use vinegar right?


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Can you get ahold of a stronger acid? Vinegar will most likely not cut it. There was a thread about this not too long ago. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...acid-ok-test-rock.html?highlight=battery+acid

That's great about coming to the meeting - hope to see you there! Are there any plants you're looking for right now? If I have anything you want I'd be happy to bring a start to the meeting


----------



## FreshFish (Nov 9, 2003)

Thanks for the link! 

Atm I don't have any plants to trade as this is my first setup. If you had an spare low light trimmings (anything that is "grass" like to cover the front?) atm, I'd be willing to bring some to the next meeting if I had anything you wanted by then.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

I have some Saggittaria subulata, but not a ton. I can bring a bit of a start though  With higher light it'll stay short, but low light tends to make it grow taller and leggy. Give it a shot, it may work out.


----------



## FrankG (Dec 3, 2005)

The sand is 100% (well, maybe 99.99%) pure silica sand, i.e. SiO2. I use it in my planted tanks, and it does not change the water parameters. You can use it without a problem. However, this is only true for the commercial grade sand, do not use the play sand or whatever else they have. 

Regards,
Frank


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Have any pictures of the sand?


----------



## FreshFish (Nov 9, 2003)

I'll try to get a pic and post it up. It ended up being finer then I thought but it appears it should work.


----------

